# What's the sluttiest thing you've done?



## Villainous (Dec 31, 2012)

I love me some dirty stories, so what's yours?

-Once fucked a girl in the ass then made her suck me off and then we kissed.

-Had sex in multiple department store fitting rooms. Had sex in many church parking lots.

-Made out with 10 girls in a week.

-Fingered a girl in the middle of a bar while her friends were nearby, she squirted all over my hand in 10 seconds, then fucked her in the bar bathroom and then railed her again in another bar bathroom.

-Had sex with a girl within 20 minutes of meeting (gonna shoot for 1 minute next)

Damn, didn't mean to list so many things


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

Heh, told a girl to come back to my place and to cancel all plans. Whispered in her ear to prepare for a wild night

She came to my room, I put the lights dimly, I took off her jacket, turned on my computer...and we watched the entire cinematic marvel universe, and then she cuddled in my bed.

Yeah I know, alpha as fuck. Shootin to watch phase 2 of the MCU and then play some videogames next time


----------



## Theology (Apr 2, 2014)

Made out with a girl at a club, she came to my house the next night and we fucked for hours. I don't even remember this girls name, and it wasn't very long ago.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

I once got banned from a mall for banging a girl in the women's bathroom.

Her boyfriend was pissed...


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Villainous said:


> -Once fucked a girl in the ass then made her suck me off and then we kissed.


...ew.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

One time I started a conversation with a girl.

omg I'm such a whore i'm going to hell.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

might as well call this the "brag about your sexual escapades thread", but either way, I'm down :tongue:



Villainous said:


> I love me some dirty stories, so what's yours?
> -Once fucked a girl in the ass then made her suck me off and then we kissed.


that's mean. I hope you washed it off first!



> -Had sex in multiple department store fitting rooms. Had sex in many church parking lots.


I got _caught_ fucking in a department store :laughing:



> -Made out with 10 girls in a week.


not slutty



> -Fingered a girl in the middle of a bar while her friends were nearby, she squirted all over my hand in 10 seconds, then fucked her in the bar bathroom and then railed her again in another bar bathroom.


I've also had sex in bar bathroom (took a guy's virginity. it was his first time ever at a gay bar, so I gave him a thorough "initiation"  )



> -Had sex with a girl within 20 minutes of meeting (gonna shoot for 1 minute next)


....wow, you don't waste time XD


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Kink said:


> ...ew.


I concur.

- Scarab the dung beetle


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Villainous said:


> made her suck me off


rape isn't cute


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

I wore a shirt bearing midriff once! I am the ultimate slut!


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

The Chameleon said:


> I wore a shirt bearing midriff once! I am the ultimate slut!


:shocked:


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

oh my.

i called a lady once i was sort of dating to tell her i was on the way home with another lady.

paid for a trip to disney world with my body.

fingered a lady at a bar, then took a different one home. What are the rules if you can't wash your hand in the middle? Do you finger the second with the same hand so she doesn't smell the first one? Do I use my off hand on the second one (not as strong or talented as primary)?


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

*whistles*
*skips off*


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

I love how it's only men that have answered seriously, suggesting no woman wants to relive her slutty moments again. 
Let alone have others judge her for it
:laughing:


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

it would make you curdle...


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Your mum behind a Denny's


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I slept with the bed bugs.


----------



## theflame (Apr 12, 2014)

Not shave my legs, not shave at all or anything because I haven't touched a man in like ever years. Feeling "free" :tongue: Half of it's by choice and half it isn't by choice that I haven't been with anyone but my prospects are dim here so I'm on my own.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Hmmmm... Interesting thread


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## amucha (Jul 24, 2011)

sucked off a guy to get my phone back... 

to be fair I was drunk! but still not my proudest moment as a human being.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

amucha said:


> sucked off a guy to get my phone back...
> 
> to be fair I was drunk! but still not my proudest moment as a human being.


dude if I sucked a dude off I would be proud


----------



## UmmYea (Aug 6, 2014)

I once accidentally stroked this girls b


----------



## UmmYea (Aug 6, 2014)

I once accidentally stroked this girl boob in a queue and told her I was sorry , but I wasn't sorry sometimes I can't even look myself in the mirror to this day


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

i don't know if it's actually slutty, or what the word even refers to now, but...

just general seducing i guess (lol, i have to laugh at myself putting it that way, but that's kind of what it was i guess): 


just wherever and whenever i was; school parking lots, while driving, while riding, front porches, back porches (when neighbors are out, but it'd mostly be dark), sneaking away during a family event to conveniently 'disappear' for half an hour, every place imaginable in my apartment (in one sitting moving from room to room)...

i guess the only "slutty" thing about it would be an urge to just get the other person off--like getting off on their enjoyment, and their reaction--and just wanting have it even more based on the situation i was in.


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

.. I went outside without a shirt. In public. 

I just couldnt do it.


----------



## smitty1977 (Jun 14, 2014)

The Chameleon said:


> I wore a shirt bearing midriff once! I am the ultimate slut!


droool


----------



## C. C. Scott (Jun 9, 2014)

I went through quite a period of loneliness, and decided to sleep with this guy I worked with that was always flirting with me. There really wasn't a connection, and I feel like I used him... He seemed to enjoy it though, and it's not like he was trying to date me. I'm not sure if I'd be considered bisexual by normal standards though, more like a 75-25 split, preferring girls. I sometimes use the bisexual label, but I more often enjoy keeping people confused by my orientation. Especially at work, they have no clue what to think of me.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

thelostxin said:


> Not shave my legs, not shave at all or anything because I haven't touched a man in like ever years. Feeling "free" :tongue: Half of it's by choice and half it isn't by choice that I haven't been with anyone but my prospects are dim here so I'm on my own.


Town I live in is open to all of that.


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm boring I guess. While I took huge risks at some sports, wildlife and outdoors... When it comes to my sex life I always think "what if my true love asks me about this", yes I think at the time she is my true love but... what if... Boring me.

So sex in a car but it was boring, we tried again and ended up in bed because we found it boring and thinking "poor people who don't have an apartment or house to have sex" sure it's just a personal preference, not judging tastes ok?



The only thing that people think it was slutty... (I don't) is that day (end of year) this exGF and me spent 24 hours together having sex again and again just drinking water, eating grapes, having a few meals and going again. We did it 12 times and NEVER EVER achieved something near to that. The two previous times it was 4 in a row and then 7 in a row, we were exhaust. By that end of year we needed lots of sleep and I don't think I will EVER try that again or that I could match it. 

When women ask me and I share the story they think I'm a man-whore  but surprisingly it awakes in them the question "why not me? could he be interested on trying this with me?" so it raises a kinda competition insecurity issue.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

I made out with someone in a different country that I didn't speak any of the same languages as. Idk it just happened.

hottest kiss I've ever had. He was probably my soul mate. Lol


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

changos said:


> When women ask me and I share the story they think I'm a man-whore  but surprisingly it awakes in them the question "why not me? could he be interested on trying this with me?" so it raises a kinda competition insecurity issue.


Filing this away.

Maybe not insecurity so much as curiosity.


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

-Alpha- said:


> Filing this away.
> 
> Maybe not insecurity so much as curiosity.


thanks nice angle, never thought about it that way before


----------



## Andromeda31 (Jul 21, 2014)

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I made out with someone in a different country that I didn't speak any of the same languages as. Idk it just happened.
> 
> hottest kiss I've ever had. He was probably my soul mate. Lol


Bonjour, je pense que je me rapelle de toi 

My routine is to pretend I don't speak English to the American girls so it's easier to run away haha


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

I wore a dress shorter than my ankles once. If that isn't slutty I don't know what is.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

I once tried on a pair of panties...


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

Given a blowjob in a movie theater.


----------



## mysterie (Jul 16, 2014)

this is embarrassing to admit

iv hooked up with a person off craigslist who i wasn't really physically attracted to, and that is my only sexual experience to date , i enjoyed it though, which is what matters i guess

fun fact: i bumped into that same person (completely coincidental), at a closed psychiatric ward (10 most insane people in my state). we were both patients in the same ward for a month and a half, and must have both become psychotic on similar dates, almost 2 years or so after the first time we met. the odds on that happening must be very low


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Andromeda31 said:


> Bonjour, je pense que je me rapelle de toi
> 
> My routine is to pretend I don't speak English to the American girls so it's easier to run away haha


votre jeu ne fonctionnera pas sur moi


----------



## Andromeda31 (Jul 21, 2014)

Daleks_exterminate said:


> votre jeu ne fonctionnera pas sur moi


Je ne savais pas que vous parliez ma mere langue mademoiselle Daleks.  
I'll faudra que je trouve des nouveaux tours pour vous enchantez.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Andromeda31 said:


> Je ne savais pas que vous parliez ma mere langue mademoiselle Daleks.
> I'll faudra que je trouve des nouveaux tours pour vous enchantez.


 my grandfather was French.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I only had one summer of serious sluttyness. There's are a couple of amusement parks near me that employs a lot of foreign college kids in the summer, plus I live by the beach with lots of tourists, so there are lots of people from other countries in my area during the summer. One summer a group of my friends made kind of a contest out of it, whoever could sleep with girls from the most countries by the end of the summer would win. I ended up winning with 7, which may or may not seem like a ton, but remember they all had to be from different countries which made it more difficult.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

When I was like 7 I showed all the other kids what fucking was with different assortments of barbie dolls. I liked giving lessons and demonstrations. 

When I got older and grew up I did fun things like squirt on two of my straight friends legs to prove to them squirting was not a myth and to see their horror face as my ex got me off. 

I guess since a young age I just liked demonstrating. 

Neither of those are really my sluttiest. I have had some shameful moments.


----------



## Villainous (Dec 31, 2012)

Sporadic Aura said:


> I only had one summer of serious sluttyness. There's are a couple of amusement parks near me that employs a lot of foreign college kids in the summer, plus I live by the beach with lots of tourists, so there are lots of people from other countries in my area during the summer. One summer a group of my friends made kind of a contest out of it, whoever could sleep with girls from the most countries by the end of the summer would win. I ended up winning with 7, which may or may not seem like a ton, but remember they all had to be from different countries which made it more difficult.


So what were you rules for collecting flags? Born there? Lived there? Descent?


----------



## Villainous (Dec 31, 2012)

Cinnamon83 said:


> When I was like 7 I showed all the other kids what fucking was with different assortments of barbie dolls. I liked giving lessons and demonstrations.
> 
> When I got older and grew up I did fun things like squirt on two of my straight friends legs to prove to them squirting was not a myth and to see their horror face as my ex got me off.
> 
> ...


Exhibitionist! Your username is cinnamon, of course you have more shameful moments  Let's here em, those are the best

P.S. They aren't shameful moments, they are shameless moments!


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Cinnamon83 said:


> When I was like 7 I showed all the other kids what fucking was with different assortments of barbie dolls. I liked giving lessons and demonstrations.
> 
> When I got older and grew up I did fun things like squirt on two of my straight friends legs to prove to them squirting was not a myth and to see their horror face as my ex got me off.
> 
> ...


Pics/vids or it didn't happen 




ps. What's "shameful" for having sexual experiences? Don't let society drag you down! *my pervy joke above not included, "sink down" to at least that level*


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

Roland787 said:


> What's "shameful" for having sexual experiences?


I guess it's shameful when you initiate non-consensual sex, otherwise I don't see what else would be. 
(Doesn't rape work as the catch-all word for that category? I'm not sure. :/ )


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Well yeah, if it's not consensual, but she didn't express there being any non-consensual....and being that it was 2 _straight_ friends being squirted on as somebody got her off, I'm fairly confident in my assumption there weren't any complaints:shocked:.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

7th grade. Bicurious. Experimental stage. My best friend had a slumber party weekend for her 13th birthday. There was about 9 girls , not including me. Apparently we were all in the experimental closet. By the end of the weekend, I hooked up with 7 of the 9 girls, individually. 

After that I've been a goody two shoes, promise.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

Superfluous said:


> 7th grade. Bicurious. Experimental stage. My best friend had a slumber party weekend for her 13th birthday. There was about 9 girls , not including me. Apparently we were all in the experimental closet. By the end of the weekend, I hooked up with 7 of the 9 girls, individually.
> 
> After that I've been a goody two shoes, promise.


:shocked:






:blushed: :laughing:


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Dalton said:


> :shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just cracked up. :laughing:


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

Superfluous said:


> I just cracked up. :laughing:


I'm sitting here like:


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Roland787 said:


> Pics/vids or it didn't happen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me rephrase it to taboo more so then I am ashamed.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

never done anything of the sort; I am a very well respected individual. This thread is foul and you should be ashamed.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

trip said:


> never done anything of the sort; I am a very well respected individual. This thread is foul and you should be ashamed.


You can have your self respect. Good for you. La te da da da.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

***


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

you're ignorant of the ignorance in your accusation of naivety; you must first experience the full pains of interpreting my statement precisely and exegetically, then you can pass any judgement. Open your mind... wait, no... close it first, then open it, but be sure it's closed before you open it... then remember to close it. I make a facetious comment and I get a treatise... you should be ashamed.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

I…I had sex with a guy I met at a party?
…
I feel so innocent now :')


----------



## skyrimorchestra (Jul 23, 2014)

Probably _strip Guitar Hero_.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

mimesis said:


> My guess is it should be taken ironically.


Why?


----------



## Villainous (Dec 31, 2012)

Morfinyon said:


> I personally think public sex should be legal owo


----------



## Villainous (Dec 31, 2012)

Drewbie said:


> Had sex in a church nursery while a board meeting was happening down the hall. A guy and I were supposed to be in charge of babysitting if anyone brought their kids to the meeting, but no kids turned up so we entertained ourselves in the rocking chair.
> 
> I wanted to fuck on the beach of a public lake but the guy I was with was too afraid of getting caught so I convinced him to finger me instead.
> 
> ...


Damn, wish I knew more girls like you. I like the car masturbation. I want to gang bang or at least double team a girl, but most guys my age are too pussy. Older people don't give a fuck


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

mikan said:


> Why?


Because most of the posts are intended funny, or tongue in cheek, save a few.

And because I thought it was funny.

Anyway I agree, sex is good. I already embraced my inner slut, thnx.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Villainous said:


> Damn, wish I knew more girls like you. I like the car masturbation. I want to gang bang or at least double team a girl, but most guys my age are too pussy. Older people don't give a fuck


I'm not a girl. :wink:

Car masturbation was super fun, I would definitely do it again. I almost got a free trip to Vegas by promising a guy I'd masturbate/let him finger me in the car while he was driving but I moved out of the area before he made his next trip. 

At the time I was trying to plan the gang bang it was 21 and the guy I knew was 20. I think his age was a big part of why I didn't happen, he was just too inexperienced and too self conscious to do more than talk about it so he backed out. I've been invited to a handful of threesomes since then and while I would have loved to join a couple there was always one person way more into the idea than the other and it's not fun when everyone involved isn't having a good time. So threesomes (and moresomes) and a gang bang are still on my list along with dating a couple. I think it would be really fun to casually date an established couple and just be someone they take out and take home for a good time.


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

For 'bout eight months in university I averaged a new partner every two weeks. I dunno if that's the sluttiest thing I done, but I'd call it a "slutty phase" or somethin' like that. *smirks*


----------



## Villainous (Dec 31, 2012)

Drewbie said:


> I'm not a girl. :wink:
> 
> Car masturbation was super fun, I would definitely do it again. I almost got a free trip to Vegas by promising a guy I'd masturbate/let him finger me in the car while he was driving but I moved out of the area before he made his next trip.
> 
> At the time I was trying to plan the gang bang it was 21 and the guy I knew was 20. I think his age was a big part of why I didn't happen, he was just too inexperienced and too self conscious to do more than talk about it so he backed out. I've been invited to a handful of threesomes since then and while I would have loved to join a couple there was always one person way more into the idea than the other and it's not fun when everyone involved isn't having a good time. So threesomes (and moresomes) and a gang bang are still on my list along with dating a couple. I think it would be really fun to casually date an established couple and just be someone they take out and take home for a good time.


I know you're not a, I'm saying I wish I knew girls that were like you


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

monemi said:


> Fucking up is a style? Then, I've got LOADS of style! I've screwed loads of things up! :laughing:


Fucking up is a talent/skill in itself! XD


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Drewbie said:


> ... along with dating a couple. I think it would be really fun to casually date an established couple and just be someone they take out and take home for a good time.


I (we) did that as an established couple. One woman has become one of our best friends. Meanwhile we broke up as a couple (still friends though), and now she's an established couple, with 2 kids.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Villainous said:


> I know you're not a, I'm saying I wish I knew girls that were like you


Ah, okay I just misread.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Wellsy said:


> Your mum behind a Denny's


Still a classic


----------



## OutsideLookingIn391 (Mar 10, 2017)

If this thread offends someone, why are they bothering to peruse it, given the subject line? Give me a little psychological insight here please.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Wellsy said:


> Your mum behind a Denny's


Still true


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

Watch my female friends greet each other. :wink:


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

@martinkunev -- I couldn't help but laugh at you thanking my old ass post, from before I tacked on so many more. At that point I'd only been with one person. Thanks for the nostalgia trip lol.


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

Screams for Tina said:


> @martinkunev -- I couldn't help but laugh at you thanking my old ass post, from before I tacked on so many more. At that point I'd only been with one person. Thanks for the nostalgia trip lol.


I find a lot of your posts amusing and interesting. I thanked mainly for the last sentence. Feel free to share something new if you want to


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

martinkunev said:


> I find a lot of your posts amusing and interesting. Feel free to share something new if you want to


Thanks. And my sex life has been kind of stale since the last time I shared something. But it'll probably be pretty obvious once something changes, for sure.


----------



## aquasoul (Aug 31, 2015)

Snuck out, Got high on an oval and tried, so very hard to have sex outside in the winter.


----------



## luna fleur (Oct 31, 2016)

I had a schedule for the multiple guys I would have sex with in a week. Slutty but kind of efficient I guess.

That was years ago though and now I'm goody two shoes, promise.


----------



## aquasoul (Aug 31, 2015)

luna fleur said:


> I had a schedule for the multiple guys I would have sex with in a week. Slutty but kind of efficient I guess.
> 
> That was years ago though and now I'm goody two shoes, promise.


I love it, reminds me of a similar situation in the film Nymphomaniac


----------

